# Undead Troll



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Just out for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I didn't know they came in that flavor! Very tasty! nice work!


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The dead leaves / tree are a perfect setting for this guy - Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I was impressed by the leaves.


----------

